# Someone needs to be shot for this....



## Miike (Jan 13, 2014)

This disgusts me. Have a read:

http://m.thestar.com/#/article/news...ed_by_fishermen_using_explosives_cyanide.html

I love my new hobby, how do people get away with this destructive behavior!?


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow this is messed up. To be honest I've only ever really heard about disgusting things like this being done to the bigger fish like great whites for their fins and whatnot. The things people will do for money...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

These methods have been used for decades, but have been banned in most countries. Enforcement on the other hand is not always what it should be. 

Buy from reputable shops, or look for MAC certified livestock. Better yet, buy tank raised or maricultured wherever you can. 

Yes, money still rules the world. But western retailers know that in this day and age being able to market an environmentally responsible product goes a long way in getting customers and retaining a loyal clientele.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah dynamite and cyanide fishing is quite prevalent, and it is often done by poor fishermen. In poor countries like Indonesia, enforcement is difficult due to financial reasons, and local culture. A poor cop who lives in a fishing village isn't going to arrest a poor fisherman who's trying to feed his family. What's needed is/are alternative fishing methods that are effective at reasonable cost for these fishermen.

Bigger threat to ocean and reefs are illegal fishing by China, Korea and Japan's vast fishing fleets. Chinese ships have been photographed casting fine nets that dredge up the bottom of the ocean to catch fish large and small.










I have a finance and economics background so forgive me for this econ sounding bit: Here is the irony of the world getting richer: richer people tends to eat more and better quality protein, poor people eat more and cheaper carbs. Thus China's fish and seafood demand is going to keep RISING HIGHER. It may well be 28 million kilos in five years' time. i.e. China's gonna eat up everything in the ocean! lol

A few more years of that and we may end up with a bare ocean.

We have been using oceans like we used to treat our inland waterways in pre and early industrial era: it's our drinking water, our food source, and our cesspool. It's beginning to look like the latter. We have to protect our oceans better. And Sooner.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Shot in the face is an understatement . f***ing gutted while they are alive is a better idea. When it comes to destroying the worlds oldest wildlife whether it's corals, sharks, dolphins, or any aquatic wildlife those responsible should be executed. Illegal hunting and fishing destroys so much more then a population of a certain species it can wipe out the balance of the worlds food chain. Sharks are amongst some of the oldest creatures in this world. The age of the dinosaurs. In a matter of a decade or so we have managed to wiped out a massive percentage of their population. 

Yes having a reef tank might be hipracritical but it's a little different then setting off C4 in the middle of a reef, or setting up a 4km fishline and hooking up whatever you can just to kill everything you catch a chopping of some fins of a shark. 

Sorry if I sound like an ass but I feel pretty strongly about this topic if you can't tell. Lol I just like to think of our hobby as a way to save what little bit of reef life is left out there. If we don't do this sort of stuff we might as well blow it all up like those did. 


I'm sure this was brought up years ago on this site but I'll revive it just in case

Watch the movie - "Sharkwater" great documentary on the destruction of the shark population 

And another I haven't been able to bring myself to watch this yet - "the cove"

I wouldn't suggest watching either one with your kids. Unless you want to give them a dose of reality. 

Ok that's my rant. Lol

Thanks


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Our world is in a sad sad state


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> yeah dynamite and cyanide fishing is quite prevalent, and it is often done by poor fishermen. In poor countries like Indonesia, enforcement is difficult due to financial reasons, and local culture. A poor cop who lives in a fishing village isn't going to arrest a poor fisherman who's trying to feed his family. What's needed is/are alternative fishing methods that are effective at reasonable cost for these fishermen.
> 
> Bigger threat to ocean and reefs are illegal fishing by China, Korea and Japan's vast fishing fleets. Chinese ships have been photographed casting fine nets that dredge up the bottom of the ocean to catch fish large and small.
> 
> ...


this, well said. The article speaks about protected habitats with coral in the boundaries, however I don't think this is a byproduct of our "hobby" per se, but food fishing.



> The national park's corals are supposed to be protected, but fishermen are drawn there by locally popular fish like fusiliers and high-value export species like groupers and snappers.


It is easy to be outraged about the wonton destruction of our seas and inhabitants and the complete disregard of initiatives that protect fragile areas of the seas, but there is always two sides to a coin.

Let's look at it from the poor local people who have little prospects to provide a livelihood to feed their families. It is great that some entity (most likely a foreign) lobbied to get areas protected, but what alternatives did they provide to the locals to offset the loss of livelihood? Most likely little to none.

I watched a fantastic documentary about the very same thing about a group of islands in the Indian ocean or South China Seas. Basically the waters surrounding these remote tiny islands were declared a protectorate for a few at risk species that migrated there to spawn. The locals depended on these fish for a food source but no one consulted them nor offered any solutions to offset this new rule. You can guess what happens next, and the only solution offered by the central government of these chain of islands was that they could move to other islands! I will try to find the name and post it up here.

Like Bayinaung said, they ignore the big offenders.. .the real killers of the seas but focus on the sustenance fishermen.

Now I certainly find the practice of cyanide and dynamite fishing deplorable for any reason, but was that always the case for these fishermen or a byproduct of their fishing grounds now being no take zones? e.g. fastest way to fish illegally and not get caught...


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Unfortunately there are a lot more people in this world who are a lot less educated that us, and have zero concept of conservation. Even Japan who should know better, consume far too much beyond their means. Atlantic Bluefin Tuna for example is an endangered open water fish because of the high demand for sushi in Japan. While North America has put several limitations on taking in these amazing fish, other countries who export to Japan have not.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like someone may have been shot for this.
I've dived many rubble fields that had previously been dynamite fished. They take infinitely longer to restore because there is little if nothing to anchor to that doesn't just get rolled around in the surge/current. 
Education is the key.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Washout said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot more people in this world who are a lot less educated that us, and have zero concept of conservation. Even Japan who should know better, consume far too much beyond their means. Atlantic Bluefin Tuna for example is an endangered open water fish because of the high demand for sushi in Japan. While North America has put several limitations on taking in these amazing fish, other countries who export to Japan have not.


The Japanese love their whale meat, and North Americans love their cars.
Indonesian fishermen dynamite their coral reefs to catch fish, while we strip mine pristine Albertan wilderness for oil.

Which one does more damage to the environment? Who should "know better"?

It's easy to get angry at the bad things other people do. It's much harder to stop the bad habits we have ourselves.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

solarz said:


> The Japanese love their whale meat, and North Americans love their cars.
> Indonesian fishermen dynamite their coral reefs to catch fish, while we strip mine pristine Albertan wilderness for oil.
> 
> Which one does more damage to the environment? Who should "know better"?
> ...


Then get off the internet and save some energy if you're worried about the oilfields!

As for myself, I've quit eating seafood a long time ago and I hate to see people eating shrimp and fish from the ocean when we barely have enough left to possibly last a few years.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

solarz said:


> The Japanese love their whale meat, and North Americans love their cars.
> Indonesian fishermen dynamite their coral reefs to catch fish, while we strip mine pristine Albertan wilderness for oil.
> 
> Which one does more damage to the environment? Who should "know better"?
> ...


This is an excellent point. We are all screwed. That's what it comes down too



altcharacter said:


> Then get off the internet and save some energy if you're worried about the oilfields!


And this is funny. Lol. I want a Tesla. It will make me feel like I'm doing my part but still looking way cool.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very true Matt! And they're pretty dam fast to boot!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> As for myself, I've quit eating seafood a long time ago and I hate to see people eating shrimp and fish from the ocean when we barely have enough left to possibly last a few years.


so what do we do with those folks for whom fish and shellfish is the staple of their diet? I'm not talking about the latest socioconscientious fad diet, but just the circumstance that life has dealt them.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

solarz said:


> The Japanese love their whale meat, and North Americans love their cars.
> Indonesian fishermen dynamite their coral reefs to catch fish, while we strip mine pristine Albertan wilderness for oil.
> 
> Which one does more damage to the environment? Who should "know better"?
> ...


Amen, preach on it Brother!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> As for myself, I've quit eating seafood a long time ago and I hate to see people eating shrimp and fish from the ocean when we barely have enough left to possibly last a few years.


Your just one person, it won't make a difference at all. You don't do it, it doesn't mean other people will follow.

The issue is still there, but your just closing an eye to the matter hoping it will resolve in its own way.

Conservation is just a term to hinder the process of degradation. What's there to protect, when we can't even protect our own kind from poverty!

If a person is hungry, he will eat anything! If he doesn't eat, he will die! If he consume, that "thing" will go extinct! What will it be?

It is easy to point fingers and blame others for mishaps.

Remember, we are not hungry but they are! If we were in their shoes, will conservation and education still applies?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Saw this article on Reuters and thought of this thread. I wonder what the reaction from world community will be.

http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/11/22/china-southchinasea-airstrip-idINKCN0J526H20141122


----------

